# snorks in the rain



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering how you guys are running your snorkels in the rain? I was thinking about a 90 turned down. I am concerned about this thing sucking water. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always wondered the same thing, but I think that as long as you dont have it facing forward, it should be ok w/ just (1) 90's up there


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

just finished riding in a bad rain storm. I was really surprised i had absolutely no water in my airbox at all


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep same hear no problom at all with one 90* in the rain.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

When I flipped mine a week and a half ago, it snapped all 4 snorkles off at the rack. We were in a bad storm, it was absolutely pouring. I did not have the bike tuned yet for the 4th snorkle so I had to ride back with my hand covering it but the other 3 were exposed. I had very little water in the airbox, maybe a half of shot. This was about a 10 to 15 min ride back but I guess I did have my radiator helping to block the rain as long as I was moving good.

BTW, I like to run 180's on the top of mine but thats more for the mud slinging action. But yall do have me thinking again about how much I'm slowing my airflow by running 180's instead of 90's.


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

what can i use to cover my snorks in storage and when i got it on the trailer for traveling


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

here's what i use. get them at home depot or lowes or wherever sells pvc


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have two 90s on each snorkel. So the tops of my snorkels make a 180. Here is a picture.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

outlaw_brute08 you shouldnt have to worry about it to much because the tops of yours are also 180. All i would do for hauling on the trailer is buy a pvc plug like BigP posted in his thread and put it inside the airbox snorkel... Or if you wanna be a real ******* just throw some duct tape over the end of it while hauling it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i like 'em to keep overspray from gettin in when washin


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Painted back of mine orange so i dont try to start it when there in


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my snorkels are black and my plugs are white.. i've started it countless times with them in there on accident. they're a ***** to get out once the suction takes over!


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

mississippimud3 said:


> outlaw_brute08 you shouldnt have to worry about it to much because the tops of yours are also 180. All i would do for hauling on the trailer is buy a pvc plug like BigP posted in his thread and put it inside the airbox snorkel... Or if you wanna be a real ******* just throw some duct tape over the end of it while hauling it.


Thanks zack i'm thinkin the duct tape is soundin pretty dern good lol j/k. i'ma run by home depot and get some of those plugs just to keep overspray out and everything


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I use plugs when washing as well. Just piece of mind I guess... And I too have tried to start mine with the plugs in countless times!! LOL


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

i use plugs too.. And if rain is in the forcast I have 3 180 deg elbows with me to pop on.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I run just 1 90 on top of each snorkel never got any water in my box regarless of weather conditions . I use tennis balls for hauling and washing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> i use plugs too.. And if rain is in the forcast I have 3 180 deg elbows with me to pop on.


i carry 90's with me in my 4runner at all times.
this way i can throw them on when it starts to rain.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

mississippimud3 said:


> I have two 90s on each snorkel. So the tops of my snorkels make a 180. Here is a picture.


I love the color of your Brute....Its NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a single 90 on all of mine and at red creek we were in a big rain and had to make it like 3/4 of mile back to the camper in the hard rain and hail and i did not find any water in my air box.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 2" 180 Return on my Airbox and 1 1/2" 180 Returns on my CVT's...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think if you cut the top 90 at a 45 horizontally that would keep the rain out as well


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I use racquetballs when pressure washing it. they come in a three pack @ Wall mart, go figure.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a 90 then a 45. i used to just have the 90 and when it sat out rain got in the air box


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I always wondered how the guys with just the 45s on top faired in this situation


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i use a wal mart sac


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

what about snork savers from EHS?


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

So they allow the air through but not the water, well as long as its not submerged? Anyone try these?

Scott


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

outlaw brute08 said:


> what can i use to cover my snorks in storage and when i got it on the trailer for traveling


 
I also run 90's on top and have had no issues whatsoever with any water in the box.
Because it's an EFI you don't need to worry about flooding the throttle bodies, so when it's nice out ...travel away for when it's raining i put a waterproof nylon bag over the tops to keep the vehicle overspray out.
*The EHS snorkle savers are good too (watch thier vid on water rate).Some say they are a little restrictive, some don't.
And if your worried about critters or leaves try out my screens http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4414


----------

